# Speedcubing in Washington State



## RhythM315 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm still looking to meet up with cubers in the tacoma/seattle area that are willing to meet up and cube =] But it seems there aren't any people.


----------



## Kian (Sep 4, 2008)

there was a vancouver open not too long ago. i would suggest getting in touch with the organizer of the event


----------



## Bryan (Sep 4, 2008)

Um....there's people. There's that meetup.com link that someone posted, there's the people in that other thread.

I don't know if you were expecting 15 people to reply immediately that they're there and waiting to meet you. If you want to meet a bunch of people, organize a competition. You'll probably get a pretty good turnout.

Not all speedcubers visit this forum.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 5, 2008)

"Western Australia! Oh wait Washington...Pfft"


----------



## Meeko (Sep 6, 2008)

I go to seattle once or twice a year for religious purposes, I live in california


----------



## jzengg (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in Seattle/WA. It seems like most cubers are in CA or on the east coast somewhere.


----------



## RubixNoob (Oct 30, 2008)

lol
i'm right next to seattle(Mercer Island)
email me 
[email protected]


----------



## Crickets (Oct 30, 2008)

I wish, I live in NC and nobody cubes around here. And I've always wanted to see the Pacific Ocean lol


----------



## xkheldar (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah! 'Go Western Australia'


----------



## buvos owner (Nov 10, 2008)

haha im in the olympia area alittle to far probably ;0


----------



## buvos owner (Nov 10, 2008)

off subject religious purposes? i know there are mormon temples here and the jehova's whitness's have a convention in tacoma here to to? any of those close?


----------



## MyklSkeleton (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey, I live here in Seattle... University District area. I've only met a couple cubers in rl, usually they see me with a cube and come up to me. Other than that I just do it by my lonesome self lol. I'd be willing to meet up sometime. Let me know what works. BTW, I'm 27/M that's been solving cubes and puzzles for years but only started speedcubing about 6 months ago.


----------



## Rabid (Nov 11, 2008)

buvos owner said:


> haha im in the olympia area alittle to far probably ;0



I was cubing at the Oly transit station and a freak asked me if I "smoke". I said No..and he said "I was going to offer you a cigarette". 

I know what "smoke" means to those hoodlums..


----------



## zottey (Mar 5, 2009)

im in shoreline washington. very close to seattle. do you know of any puzzle stores in dowtown or anywhere near seattle?


----------



## dinki1968 (Mar 21, 2009)

Me!!! I moved from Fairbanks AK, to Seattle, about a week ago, and now I'm staying at U District, just moved in here yesterday. I hope to meet other speedcubers here. weeeeee. Happy cubing!


----------



## zottey (Mar 21, 2009)

good luck finding other speedcubers here.its a very select few. good luck!


----------



## dinki1968 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hahaha. Thanks. Yeah I hope I could find at least one, because back in Alaska, arrggg, no one (I guess). haha


----------



## zottey (Mar 21, 2009)

what really sucks is theres no competitions here. nearest one is in vancouver or in northern cali.


----------



## dinki1968 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah,  , too bad, anyway, you're just in Shoreline, if ever youll visit Seattle, let's just hope that our paths would cross. haha


----------



## zottey (Mar 21, 2009)

yeah trust me you will know its me because i'll be the only guy doing a cube haha.


----------



## dinki1968 (Mar 21, 2009)

hahahaha. see you around!  and oh, it will be easy for you to know it's me, I'm the only pimpled guy who does the cube. hahaha.


----------



## zottey (Mar 21, 2009)

lol my dad lives right near downtown. im here right now. what kind of cube do u use?


----------



## dinki1968 (Mar 21, 2009)

As for now, my 3x3x3 is a Rubik's D.I.Y., and for the others, 4x4 ES, 5x5 ES, 2x2 ES.


----------



## zottey (Mar 21, 2009)

oh how do you like it? i have an es 2x2 4x4 and 5x5 and i use a diansheng and diy type d with a type a core and i have a couple of new type A's that i dont use. and i have a v-cube 7 but a piece is broken right now :[


----------



## e1337noob (May 30, 2009)

I'm in Bellevue hehe


----------



## CanadianPires (May 30, 2009)

I live in victoria, and am a part of a facebook group for vancouver cubers. anyway, when i was at the vancouver open, there was a guy there from seattle, i think his name was Jameson O'Connor if i remember correctly. And ive heard recently on the vancouver cuber facebook group that he is trying to organize a competition in seattle. Probably a good idea to get in touch with him. Im sure if anyone knows ppl who cube in seattle it would be him. Not sure if ehs on the forum tho.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 31, 2009)

Seattle. It's a shame I didn't see many cubers at Folklife...


----------



## UberStuber (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm at UW Seattle. Don't cube much in public anymore though.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Speedcubing in Washington*

I am new to Washington(Moved here in January). I just noticed that due to the fact I am very out of touch on the cubing world, I missed two competitions.

Who are some cubers in Washington who might want to have a meet up? I am in Olympia at TESC right now. If anyone is around that area, we should meet and solve.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, im glad someone made the thread before me. I live in the Seattle area. I'm not sure if that is in the area. I know this is not exactly related, but i hope that a lot of people from washinton are coming to vancouver summer.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 31, 2012)

Kevin is from Washington. So is Microsoft.


----------



## janelle (Jul 31, 2012)

You should join the Facebook group. We use this more to communicate with each other. I'm not sure how many cubers live near Olympia but I'm probably one of the more closer ones, being about an hour away. If you do want to organize a meet up, it would probably be better to have it in Seattle where more other cubers are. 
I actually saw that you were in WA before the comps and was going to invite you but didn't end up doing it since I thought you didn't cube anymore XD 
If you can, you should try coming up to Vancouver Open. There will probably be a few WA cubers going up there.


----------



## avgdi (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll be at VOS. 

Hadley, if you organize a meetup and it's on the weekend there is a 90% chance I will be there.
We've been saying we need to have one for a while, but we never get around to it.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 31, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Kevin is from Washington. So is Microsoft.



So is my dog.

But seriously, it would be fantastic if you guys could organize a comp in Seattle. I could probably go, and it would open up a new part of the country to cubing.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 31, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> But seriously, it would be fantastic if you guys could organize a comp in Seattle.



There already has been. But I hope that there is one in Seattle again or even UW.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm at Washington State University, (in Pullman, on the east side of WA state next to Idaho). It's a 4 or 5 hour drive to Seattle but I do it regularly so if there's a meeting over there I might show up. Nothing much to do out here so I'm going to try and start a cubing club at this university.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 5, 2012)

anyone else from Washington? I'm about 20-30 minutes from Olympia, which is pretty close. If there were any meetups there, I could probably attend.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Sep 6, 2012)

I was so excited cuz of washington.... thought it was about DC.... fail haha


----------



## uniacto (Sep 6, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> I was so excited cuz of washington.... thought it was about DC.... fail haha



I was so excited cuz i thought someone was from washington that was still on the forums... haha


----------



## IQubic (Nov 10, 2012)

Disappointments. Due to the fact that I have not cube since 1 month ago, I missed Groovik Seattle,, a comp. in Seattle last June. That is a shame, I would have been there too. Maybe next time a comp. happens in Seattle, if there ever is one.


----------



## TheLizardWizard (Nov 10, 2012)

I live like 30mins- 1hour from Seattle, I'd be down for a meetup some weekend, and I think my brother would be as well.


----------



## uniacto (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone from Olympia here? I'd go to a meetup somewhere in Olympia-Lacey area


----------



## avgdi (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm about an hour and a half North of Seattle. I think Seattle would be a good place for a meet up because it's the most central location for most people.

I'll post in the Washington FB group and see if we can get something lined up.


----------



## Dablazinazn (Nov 10, 2012)

I live in Vancouver, WA; It's cool to know some other cubers live in WA besides me lol.


----------



## IQubic (Nov 10, 2012)

Alright, keep me informed. Please post here, because I do not use Facebook.


----------



## uniacto (Nov 13, 2012)

any word on a meetup?


----------



## uniacto (Jan 8, 2013)

So is anyone on Speedsolving going to the Competition this week?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am!


----------



## uniacto (Jan 8, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> I am!



oh cool! I'll see you there then


----------



## avgdi (Jan 9, 2013)

No word on a meet up yet. 

I'll be there at the comp this weekend though. XD


----------



## IQubic (Jan 9, 2013)

If the comp is on the weekend then I can not go, otherwise maby, depending on were it is.
EDIT: Look's like it is this saturday, so both parents away and no one to take me I will not be there.


----------



## avgdi (Jan 16, 2013)

Just wondering if the guy I talked to on the bus to Bellingham is on here...


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Cube Kingdom 2013: Mistake in results?*

So there was some confusion at the competition on my fourth solve of my 4x4 average. So I got a 51.50 single, but the judge forgot to record the time. The delegate found out, and well aware that video proof was against the regulations, asked for the video. After showing the video, he changed the DNF to the original 51.50. But now, when I check the official results, the 51.50 is now a DNF again. Below is a video of the average with the 51.50 single.






The solve I am talking about is from 3:53-4:51, 4:51 showing the time. If anyone can confirm that this shouldn't be a DNF, can anyone change the time? Thanks.


----------



## Meep (Jan 16, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> So there was some confusion at the competition on my fourth solve of my 4x4 average. So I got a 51.50 single, but the judge forgot to record the time. The delegate found out, and well aware that video proof was against the regulations, asked for the video. After showing the video, he changed the DNF to the original 51.50. But now, when I check the official results, the 51.50 is now a DNF again. Below is a video of the average with the 51.50 single.
> 
> The solve I am talking about is from 3:53-4:51, 4:51 showing the time. If anyone can confirm that this shouldn't be a DNF, can anyone change the time? Thanks.



He didn't change the DNF to 51.50, but rather took note of the time so that he'd know what it should be _if_ it isn't a DNF, and said he would contact the board about it. It being entered as 51.50 into cubecomps the day of the competition was an error on data entry's part (Not realizing the time on the scorecard was just Zheng's note).

A6f) The competitor must not reset the timer until the judge has recorded the result on the score sheet. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF), at the discretion of the judge.

If the timer reset itself, then the video evidence would be considered. IIRC the judge said that you reset it before he could write it down, which is why it ended up being a DNF.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok, got it. Thanks for letting me know. Well, I'm now 3rd place in 4x4. I'm gonna change my certificate to say that.


----------



## janelle (Apr 16, 2013)

Since not everyone has a Facebook, I decided to post this here also.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/159856602085/permalink/10151527147612086/


> It's been awhile since our last comp, I was wondering if anyone would like to do a cube meet up sometime soon. Probably on a Saturday. I was thinking maybe the South Center Mall (http://www.westfield.com/southcenter/) since it's near Seattle and so if you bring your family they can do things other than watching us cube. Anyone else have an idea? Any weekend that would be good for you?


----------



## uniacto (Apr 17, 2013)

janelle said:


> Since not everyone has a Facebook, I decided to post this here also.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/159856602085/permalink/10151527147612086/



might be able to make it, if I can convince my parents to drive. May 18th sounds good. No guarantees on my end though.


----------



## janelle (Apr 24, 2013)

We decided Saturday May 18 at 2pm at the South Center Mall. Hopefully some more people can make it  If we get enough people to come, we might be able to do a small unofficial comp.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I can make it to the meet.


----------



## ZhanChiboy (May 13, 2013)

For the meetup, does anyone have a spare zhanchi centercap they can give/sell to me?


----------



## uniacto (May 14, 2013)

ZhanChiboy said:


> For the meetup, does anyone have a spare zhanchi centercap they can give/sell to me?



I've got six of em. Not sure if I'm going, but if I am, I'll sell/trade/giveawaymaybe one to you.


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone know where in Southcenter this will be?


----------



## janelle (May 14, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> Does anyone know where in Southcenter this will be?



I'll try to get there early and I'll probably wait around the area near Seafood City and JCPenny until other people get there. Then we'll probably head to the food court.


----------



## IQubic (May 16, 2013)

I would like to meet someone, i lost my yellow PanShi center cap. Now my recognition is screwed up (my times went up 3 seconds).


----------



## janelle (May 19, 2013)

Here's some videos from the cube meet

1:21.97 Roux Team Bld by Damian (caller) and Alex (solver)





3 Person Factory Team Solve with Dominic, Erickson, and me





I think Ben has the rest of the videos so hopefully you can upload them. Thanks everyone for coming 


Also I have a black AV that's not mine. I've asked most people on Facebook already so I assume it might be Ben's or one of your friends'.

EDIT: And it seems someone has a lan lan 2x2 that's not theirs.
EDIT2: Never mind about the lan lan. We found the owner. I still have someone's AV though.


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 25, 2013)

So yeah.


----------



## IQubic (May 26, 2013)

Crzyazn said:


> Seattle. It's a shame I didn't see many cubers at Folklife...



I might be able to go today. That's May 26.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 30, 2013)

I heard there was gonna be a Cube Kingdom 2014. Is this true?


----------



## Chree (Dec 30, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> I heard there was gonna be a Cube Kingdom 2014. Is this true?



It sure is. February 22nd at Card Kingdom.

They haven't nailed down the events yet, but the date is pretty solid.


----------



## IQubic (Jan 6, 2014)

OMG, this sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 6, 2014)

IQubic said:


> OMG, this sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## IQubic (Jan 6, 2014)

why is there no reference to the comp on the WCA page?????


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 6, 2014)

IQubic said:


> why is there no reference to the comp on the WCA page?????


It hasn't been announced yet, but there will definitely be one. Saw it on Facebook.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 6, 2014)

I will attend any Washington state comps if there's 4x4


----------



## avgdi (Jan 6, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I will attend any Washington state comps if there's 4x4



The event list is still being worked out, but I'm 90% sure we'll be having 4x4.


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 6, 2014)

avgdi said:


> The event list is still being worked out, but I'm 90% sure we'll be having 4x4.



Thank you ))


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 6, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I will attend any Washington state comps if there's 4x4


oh s***


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 6, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> oh s***


----------



## yoshinator (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey, I don't have facebook, so I'll just post here.

Please don't make the comp between march 15 and 24... I'll be away then.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 12, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> It hasn't been announced yet, but there will definitely be one. Saw it on Facebook.



Where is information on this? Can you point me toward that facebook page? Or post an update here?

(bump. Nobody replied the first time I posted. And I do not want to miss a Washington comp.)


----------



## janelle (Feb 12, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Where is information on this? Can you point me toward that facebook page? Or post an update here?
> 
> (bump. Nobody replied the first time I posted. And )I do not want to miss a Washington comp.)



Our Facebook group page. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/159856602085/

The last informative post about the comp. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/159856602085/permalink/10152132345857086/?stream_ref=2


----------



## IQubic (Feb 19, 2014)

Cube Kingdom 2 is the next Washington comp.
It is at Card Kingdom in Seattle on March 15.
There will be 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Megaminx and Skewb.
We might have 3x3 OH and pyraminx if enough people show intrest in those events.
Pre-register now at http://www.cubingusa.com/CubeKingdom2/register.php
Hope all of you can make it.

-IQubic


----------



## IQubic (May 24, 2014)

Any cubers going to folklife? It's an event happening at the seattle center. I'm going to be there.

-IQubic


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 16, 2014)

We need another Washington Comp.....


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 16, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> We need another Washington Comp.....


I'm happy with Cascadia


----------



## Calode (Oct 5, 2014)

Any Tri Cities cubers? There was a comp last year but I'm new to the area.


----------



## IQubic (Oct 19, 2014)

FMC USA is coming up. There will be a Seattle venue, if doing an FMC mean of 3 is your thing.


----------



## Calode (Oct 19, 2014)

If only FMC was my thing... I don't want to spend a bunch of time and money to do an event I don't practice. Even though it'd be a comp sorta thing.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm not gonna go to FMC, I'll be in Santa Monica next week


----------



## Popo4123 (Dec 16, 2014)

I live in Pullman(next to Spokane and 5 miles away from Idaho)
Anyone going to Rose City 2015?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll be going. See you there!


----------



## Chree (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll be going, too.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm hoping to go.


----------



## Popo4123 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I'm pretty sure everyone knew you were going. lol


----------



## Calode (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey, anyone here from the tri city area?


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 10, 2017)

Anyone in the Seattle area? Or in Washington, period?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 19, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> Anyone in the Seattle area? Or in Washington, period?


Yep, lots of us.  The recent Washington comps have been in Tacoma, organized by Matthew Dickman, but Ken and Jason Hunt (formerly of cubes4speed) have discussed organizing Seattle area comps sometime in the near future. There definitely is a group of people that frequently go to Washington comps.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 19, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> Anyone in the Seattle area? Or in Washington, period



We are definitely around, although we aren't as prominent as in other places like the Midwest or East Coast. Come to a competition, we're always happy to have new people around


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 19, 2017)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Yep, lots of us.  The recent Washington comps have been in Tacoma, organized by Matthew Dickman, but Ken and Jason Hunt (formerly of cubes4speed) have discussed organizing Seattle area comps sometime in the near future. There definitely is a group of people that frequently go to Washington comps.





uyneb2000 said:


> We are definitely around, although we aren't as prominent as in other places like the Midwest or East Coast. Come to a competition, we're always happy to have new people around


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 19, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> Yes! Thank you!


Forgot to link to this in my previous post: https://www.facebook.com/groups/159856602085/

This is the Washington/Oregon cubing facebook group. If you want news about Seattle cubing events, join it.


----------



## Jt cubez (Aug 24, 2017)

RhythM315 said:


> I'm still looking to meet up with cubers in the tacoma/seattle area that are willing to meet up and cube =] But it seems there aren't any people.


are you going to puget sound fall 2017


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 24, 2017)

Jt cubez said:


> are you going to puget sound fall 2017


I know this isn't addressed to me, but I might go, depends on my football schedule.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 24, 2017)

Anybody else going to Spokane Valley this weekend?


----------



## leeo (Sep 12, 2017)

Curious if you made it to Spokane Valley Summer. I hosted the event, and hosted Kit Clement and his wife at my home just a quarter mile from that venue. --Lee


----------



## Tabe (Sep 12, 2017)

leeo said:


> Curious if you made it to Spokane Valley Summer. I hosted the event, and hosted Kit Clement and his wife at my home just a quarter mile from that venue. --Lee


Lee,

Very definitely made it - I'm the guy you've been talking to on Facebook since the event happened


----------

